# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان الشاعر( قاسم حداد)

## زمان

ولد في البحرين عام 1948. 

تلقى تعليمه بمدارس البحرين حتى السنة الثانية ثانوي. 
التحق بالعمل في المكتبة العامة منذ عام 1968 حتى عام 1975 
ثم عمل في إدارة الثقافة والفنون بوزارة الإعلام من عام 1980. 
شارك في تأسيس ( أسرة الأدباء والكتاب في البحرين ) عام 1969. 

شغل عدداً من المراكز القيادية في إدارتها. 
تولى رئاسة تحرير مجلة كلمات التي صدرت عام 1987 
عضو مؤسس في فرقة (مسرح أوال) العام 1970. 
يكتب مقالاً أسبوعياً منذ بداية الثمانينات بعنوان (وقت للكتابة) ينشر في عدد من الصحافة العربية. 
كتبت عن تجربته الشعرية عدد من الأطروحات في الجامعات العربية والأجنبية، والدراسات النقدية بالصحف والدوريات العربية والأجنبية. 
ترجمت أشعاره إلى عدد من اللغات الأجنبية . 

متزوج ولديه ولدان وبنت (طفول - محمد - مهيار) وحفيدة واحدة (أمينة). 
حصل على إجازة التفرق للعمل الأدبي من طرف وزارة الإعلام نهاية عام 1997

----------


## زمان

*(يا حبيبتي)* 




 كشحاذ 
أضع جبهتي على عتبة باب الكلمة 
وأنتظر 
منتفضا كعصفور 
لعل الكلمة تخرج من صمتها 
وتعطف على تضر عي 
لعلها تتبرع لي بمعطف يدفىء أيامي 
أو بقميص صغير 
يغطي هذا الصدر المفتوح للريح 
كراية 
وحين أحر ك رأسي بعد حين 
تتحرك عتبة باب الكلمة 
من جبهتي 
والكلمة واقفة كطود شاهق 
يا حبيبتي أرجوك

----------


## زمان

*(البشارة)* 




 يا ثوب والدتي المرفرف فوق هامة بيتنا 
البشارة يعطي 
الذي قد غاب عاد ( سيزيف ) إن 
عاد يحمل صخرة الإنسان يا بحر الرماد 
سيزيف عاد 
والحر تكفيه الإشارة 
في وجنتيه علامة الشوق الجريح 
وفي يديه 
تبكي شرايين على ماض كسيح 
لحن طويل 
سيزيف عاد آه عليه 
قد عاد يسحب عمره الوهن الطويل 
من فوق هامة بيتنا ومن المنارة 
!يا ثوب والدتي المزركش هل ترى كانت خسارة؟ 
ليتني رافقته في رحلة الربح فيها أن تكون بلا خسارة 
من سعفة تهتز من موجات سيف 
من طفلة بالحبل ترقص 
من صدى نغم لطيف 
تأتى تباشير الطريق 
تأتي لتغتال الكآبة والخريف 
فبألف سيزيف هنا تكتظ دار 
قهروا بحار الليل 
دكوا حصن فئران الجدار 
شبعت جزيرتنا بكاء 
شبعت شقاء 
فلتسكت الأنشودة الثكلى 
وتشرع في الغناء 
أنشودة الإنسان والغد والبناء 
أبدا يموت 
الليل في أعماقنا 
أبدا يموت 
والفجر يصطخب اصطخابا، 
في يديه 
نور يمزق ثوبنا القذر البليد 
نور جديد. 
يا ثوب والدتي المرفرف في السحاب 
تدو بصوتك واخبر الساهين أن البوم عاد 
واكسر جليد صقيعنا 
ولك البشارة. 
يا ثوب والدتي، 
ولن تطفى الشموع 
فالصخرة السوداء قد لانت 
ولان أسى الضلوع 
وراح الحب في الإنسان 
يضحك في ثنايانا 
فخاف خريف دنيانا 
وظلت شمعة الإنسان ترعانا 
أتى سيزيف 
ينشر ثوب والدتي 
ويكمل لجن مغنانا 
فبشر شمسنا يا ثوب 
أن الغيمة السوداء قد ماتت 
وقد ماتت خطايانا 
سيأتي موعد أخر 
لنكمل رحلة الإنسان 
لنغزل فجرنا الأخضر 
وننسى عمرنا الأسيان 
بعيد دربنا يا بحر 
سنغوص في قلب البحار 
نجتاح قلب الليل، 
قلب المستحيل 
ونحمل الإنسان 
نحرق في شواطئنا 
كلاب البحر والأحزان 
غدا نرحل 
غدا يا حبنا الأول 
غدا نرتاد بحر الليل 
والمحمل البوم فوق 
غدا نرحل 
نعيد حكاية البحار 
يا أمي من الأول
كلاب البحر والأحزان 
*** 
غدا نرحل 
غدا نرحل 
غدا يا حبنا الأول 
غدا نرتاد بحر الليل 
والمحمل البوم فوق 
غدا نرحل 
نعيد حكاية البحار 
يا أمي من الأول

----------


## زمان

*(ثورة من الداخل)* 



 .. ويا أماه 
أين حنانك المعطار 
أين يداك تنشغلان بالتجديف في شعري 
وكيف نسيت صوت فتاتك المحتار، 
همس الشوق يا أمي كهمس النار 
في صدري 
ويا أماه كيف أعيش في قبر بلا أبواب 
كالمنفي في موت بلا سرداب 
ظلام في عيون الشمس 
ظلام في جبين الأمس 
وتعتيم تغلغل في جروح الدهر 
وأبقى، وحدة حمقاء تسقيني بكأس عذاب 
المحفور فوق الصدر البخنق وذاك 
كأوراق على بركان 
يثور الحب في قلبي من الداخل 
ويهتز الصدى في الصدر يا أمي 
بلا حسبان 
وأشعر نشوة الإنسان 
حين يعيش 
حين يثور 
حين الرعشة الأولى 
أحس حقيقة الإنسان 
يا أماه، 
شعور في شراييني كدفق دماي 
أحسي به سيحييني 
أحس بأنه معناي 
فليس لثورتي حد، إذا انفجرت 
فأين يداك تحرسني وعيناك لتحميني 
لقد جاء الذي ما جاء لولاه انطلاق هواي 
ومات (البخنق) الملعون في صدري 
كموت مات 
أيا أمي أريد حياة 
سئمت تحجر الكلمات فوق جدارنا الصخري 
سئمت الموت عبر حياتنا يسري 
أريد حياتي الكبرى- أيا أمي- بلا سجان 
بلا قبر جميع جهاته جدران 
بلا سور يحز حقيقة الإنسان 
أريد الحلم أصنعه بلا قضبان 
أريد الحب أشعره كما الإنسان 
أنا إنسان يا أمي 
أنا إنسان 
يا أما؟ 
يصيح بكاهلي المتعب 
حنين الشوق يسكب أنهر الأحزان 
ويكسر خاطري المكسور فقر الحب 
أتوق إليه 
أتوق لعالمي الموعود 
أبغي كسر هذا الطوق 
أحن لفوق 
حيث يداه تنشلني لسقف الحب 
ألقاه، 
ونحيا الحب دون حدود 
ثار الحب في قلبي من الداخل 
يا أماه.. 
في قلبي من الداخل

----------


## زمان

*(الأطفال)* 


أولئك الأطفال الكُثرْ 
الذين يتراكضون في مَداكِ 
هل اخترت أسماءً لهمْ 
أم أنكِ ستعتمدين على الحدائقْ ؟ 
أولئك الأطفال الخُضر 
هل سيصعدون من أعماق 
أم سيهبطون من أعالٍ ؟ 
أولئك الأطفال الصغار جداً 
إني أراهم الآن كالأسماك الملونة 
في زجاجة المدى 
وأنتِ ماؤهمْ .

----------


## زمان

*(كلهم)* 


 كلهم قالوا أن لا فائدة 
كلهم قالوا أنني أحاول الاتكاء على غبار الشمس 
و أن الحبيبة التي أقف 
أمام - تحت 
شجرتها 
لا تُطال 
كلهم قالوا أنني مجنون حين أضع نفسي 
في حضن بركان 
و أغني 
كلهم قالوا إن ذلك الجبل المالح 
لن يعطيني كأساً واحداً من النبيذ 
كلهم قالوا باستحالة الرقص بقدم واحدة 
لأنها لن تلبي دعوتي 
كلهم قالوا إن السهرة ستكون 
بلا أنوار 
كلهم قالوا 
وكلهم حضروا الحفلْ .

----------


## زمان

*(صمت يجهر)* 

 أرجوان له كتف لا يخالجه الخوف 
وللبندقية كعب يكتمل بالاتكاء 
يفتح نيرانه 
ظهره للحائط وعيونه ترشد النار 
ترش العطر السلاحي في الشهقة الأخيرة للأرض 
حيث ينتشر الغبش في زجاج النهاية 
آهٍ تصرخ الأرض 
والأرجوان المندفق يتدفق 
الأرض في الأرض 
والناس ينتصرون على الأرجوان بالموت 
لا تفتح النوافذ لا تقلب الورقة 
لا تسأل الأطفال لا تضع الألوان في الآنية 
آهٍ لا تصرخ 
الأرجوان سيد الطبيعة 
بريده يأتي ولا يعود 
آهٍ تصرخ الأرض في الأرض تصرخ 
والأرجوان إصبع في الزناد كعب في الكتف 
و اندفاق يوزع الرسائل/ تصرخ الأرض آه 
والناس في الموت لا يسمعون

----------


## زمان

*(الطوفان)* 

 آه على القمر الذي يشتاقه ليل البشر 
يجتاحه التشريد، يضنيه القدر 
قمري المخضب بالدماء 
قمري الذي يشتاقه قلب السماء 
آه على ضوء القمر 
قدم تسوخ تسوخ في ليل الضجر 
في تيه عالمنا الكئيب 
في نار دواماتنا السكري الملونة النحيب 
يغتالنا جوع رهيب 
جوع إلى النور الذي يعطي الحياة 
أملا حبيب 
ولصرخة الطوفان خلاق البشر 
شوق يؤرقنا وصخب في النفوس 
نبغي الولادة من جديد 
يا ويلتاه 
بشر نسير بلا رؤوس 
آه على القمر الذي ألف القيود 
بالليل من سجن إلى سجن يهان 
قمري ا لحزين 
حطم جدار الموت يا طوفان نوح 
واغسل تراب الأرض واكتسح ا لحدود 
واكسر حديد السجن للقمر الحزين 
واقلب جذور العالمين 
المجد لك 
المجد يا طوفان لك 
المجد للإنسان يا طوفان نوح 
لكننا من غير فجر لا نعيش 
فعلى المصاطب فوق أكتاف الطريق 
ناس تنوح من ثقل أحزان الظلام 
من قسوة الإنسان، تحتاج البريق 
بارك تراب الأرض يا طوفان نوح 
واغسل شرور الناس والدم والجروح 
وازرع بعالمنا سلام الحب 
فالإنسان يحتاج السلام 
من عهد عاد 
والناس تخشى الماء والريح العظيم 
من بعد أن صرخ الرجال 
بأننا خوف عظيم 
لكننا نبغي الرياح 
فالريح تخلق من ضحايانا رجالا 
و الجراح ، 
آه على القمر الذي ألف العذاب 
من طول ما ذاق العذاب 
آه على القلب المضمخ بالغياب 
قلب يعيش الانتظار 
في غزل أمال وأحلام كبار 
يا ليل لا تبخل علينا بالجواب 
قمري الحزين 
لابد أن تأتي الرياح مع المياه 
لابد أن يجتاحنا الطوفان في هذي الحياة 
فابشروا يا أصدقاء 
في أخر الليل الجريح 
يعيش مصباح جديد 
وفي الختام، 
من بعد صمت الموت قيثار جديد 
يهدي إلى درب الحقيقة والسلام 
إن الحقيقة لا تعيش على السحاب 
لكنها مخبوءة تحت التراب 
تأتى مع القمر الذي في السجن غاب 
يا كل أقمار البشر 
يا قوة الإنسان يا موت القدر 
طوبـى لكم 
طوبـى لكم 
طوبى لصناع المحبة والأمل 
ولكل إنسان يثور على الملل 
قد جاءنا الطوفان يصطحب النهار 
ويصيح قد جاء المخاض 
يجتاح عالمنا، وإنسان عتيد 
يأتي.. لقد جاء المخاض 
آه على القمر الذي يجتاح جدران الحديد 
.. قد جاءنا طوفان نوح 
نوح جديد

----------


## زمان

*(القنديل)* 
 
 أنا الغامض الذي لا يتوضح 
ولا يقبل التفسير 
الغيم يقرأ المطر 
الشجرة تحاور الريح 
الرمل يحزم البحر و يزنر السواحل 
الجرح يصادق النصل بغتة لكنه يفهم 
وأنا الغامض الذي ليس للوضوح 
أغوي النجوم أسويها أحذية 
لكلماتي 
وأهيئ الجبل لدخول البيت 
الصوت لي 
والسيف لي 
لكم الجرح والحنجرة 
ولا أقبل التوضيح

----------


## زمان

*(مرآة الاغتسال)* 



رأيت خيول النار السبعة تركض في طرق الليل تجر الشمس الغافلة العينين رأيت الأطفال المعروقين يطوفون الطرق الحلوة في مدن الليل يغنون لضوء الشمس المنساب المنسكب المتدفق عبر أزقة أرض الناس المقهورين رأيت الناس تطل على الضوء الباهر يطرق حزن الشمس نوافذهم والناس
يحنون الغرة بالحب 
ويمسح كل جبهته بالعرق الشمسي الهاطل من أكتاف خيول النار. 
ثار الوهج الفضي بقلبي 
قال الريش الناعم 
هذا فرح الناس بشمس تغمرهم بالحب وتكسوهم 
فتقدم مرّغ شفتيك 
اغسل بنبيذ الخيل يديك 
تعال اقترب امتد 
دنوت تقافز أطفال الناس ينادون 
تعال تعال 
ومد الناس قلوبا في الكف 
تعال فهذا عرق الشمس لديك 
اغسل زنديك بخمر النار يشب الغار على كتفيك 
دنوت غمست يدي في ذهب الشمس المنسرح المنساب 
على أوداج الخيل 
حسوت نبيذ النار بكفي 
قال كفى ففرحت لأن الناس 
قال الريش الهائم سوف يجيء الوقت الآتي 
سوف يجيء 
تذكر أن خيول النار السبعة سوف تكون هناك 
فكن للخيل هناك 
دهشت لأني سوف أكون هناك 
انظر فرأيت الشمس تسرح شعر الأطفال 
وعمر الأطفال يطول يطول 
يطول ويزهو 
أخذت بيدي ويدي في شعر الأطفال تجول. *

----------


## زمان

*(صوت ينتسب للخارج)* 


 لست للنشيد 
لكن للشارد من عتمة القبيلة 
للخيل وهي تحرن 
وتفرك الأرض 
وتستبسل ضد السقيفة والفتنة 
للخروج 
ولست أعطي بكائي لتهويدة الوأد 
صوتي لنهرٍ يجنح عن عادة الماء 
للحرف ضد القواميس 
والنحو و الصرف 
للشعر في النثر 
أعني الشريد في صرخة الليل 
أعنيه مستقبلا سوف يمضي

----------


## زمان

*(الجنس المحايد)*  

رأيت الجنس المحايد يحكم ويتحكم 
يحتكم إليه الرجال والنساء 
والحيوانات اللبونة 
فيخرج نسل دميم مشوه 
ليس طفلا ولم تلده النساء 
ولا للرجال . من يقمع الجنس المحايد فينا

----------


## زمان

*(مواويل الغد الآتي)* 

 يا رفيقي.. 
صار طفل الأمس في لحم الزمان 
خنجرا يحفر في كل مكان 
يرسم الإنسان، 
يعطينا البشارة 
صار أن يأتي لنا طفل جميل 
يمسك الشمس بكفيه ويعطينا انتصاره 
يا رفيقي 
صار أن نقفز من قبر الجليد 
يدنا مطرقة، 
فأس ومنجل 
يدنا ممسكة كف البنادق 
صار أن نحفر في الأرض الخنادق 
وضياء الفجر في الأكواخ يغزل. 
وبغني 
نتبع الإيقاع والتاريخ يكتب 
يا رفيقي سوف نكتب 
فوق جذع النخلة الخضراء نكتب 
أحرفا حمراء تخضر إذا جاء الصباح 
ما الذي تفعله فينا الرياح. 
وأيادينا على مفتاح باب العالم الآتي 
وشلال الجراح 
يغسل الشمس، 
وعين الطفل 
قلب الرجل الصامد 
والحب الجديد 
تقفز الآن مع الفخر الوليد. 
آه يا حزن الحروف الخضر يا سر الحياة 
كيف لا تعرف ما تصنعه بالكلمات 
يا رفيقي، والحياة 
زهرة طالعة للشمس من قلب الصغار زهرة تكبر في كل نهار 
والغزاة 
حلم مات مع الليل وفات 
فحساب الأرض صعب 
وحساب البشر الأطفال نار يا غزاة 
يا رفيقي 
ما الذي أفعله بالكلمات، 
في يدي طوفان أشعار وفي قلبي الحياة 
مثل شلال الجراح الداميات 
وعيوني سوف تنهار إذا ما الليل طال 
آه ، لكن العيون 
في قلوب الفقراء 
تبصر الطفل الذي يركض في عين النهار 
آه لكن السؤل، 
سوف يبقى كالجنون 
ويظل الطفل شيطانا خطيرا 
يرهب الليل برايات النهار 
ويحط الشمس في الفجر، 
وأشعاري تصير 
بذرة الأرض الجديدة. 
فانتظرني 
زمن الإعصار جاء 
ومواويل الغد الراكض نحو النور 
في الدرب، 
وحرف الأصدقاء 
ودم ا لأعداء 
سفر البشر الأحياء 
والقيد الجديد 
تقفز الآن من القبر البليد 
يا رفيقي 
ما الذي نفعله بالكلمات 
هل عرفت الآن جدوى الكلمات. 
باختصار 
نكتب الشعر البشارة 
كي يكون الحب نارا.. باختصار

----------


## زمان

*(رسالة الى المنفي)* 


 أخط إليك يا أجمد 
بقايا نبضي المجهد 
وعبر البحر والجدران والذكرى 
تشد بأضلعي الخضراء 
تلك الهمسة الحيرى 
وذاك الخاطر المحتد 
أخط إليك يا أحمد 
إليك إليك في التشريد والتغريب يا مبعد 
شراع الشوق يطوي في بحار النار 
يضرب في ظلام الليل أعواما بلا مقود 
يجد إليك يا أحمد 
ويحمل من تراب الأرض شلالا 
وغصنا أخضرا مالا 
ليعطي النور أرض طريقنا الأبعد 
اخط إليك يا أحمد 
كتاب الشوق من أمي 
ومن أصحابي التعساء 
من فوارة الآلام من جيراني البؤساء 
كتاب الشوق تكتبه دماء الخافق المسهد 
ذكرتك غنوة خضرا 
ذكرتك ثورة كبرى 
ذكرتك يا قوي البأس في دوامة الذكرى 
يزلزل صوتك الهادر 
صروحا ليلها كفر 
وستر نفاقنا الأسود 
تغص طيورنا حسرى 
على لحن بعيد الدار 
تغص تغص لا وتر يمد اللحن في القيثار 
طيور سمائنا جرحى 
تظل تموت لا يوم ولا موعد 
عيون صغارنا تدمع 
قلوب صغارنا تدمع 
بيوت الملح تسقط فوق هامتنا 
وتكسر صفحة المجمع 
عيون صغارنا تبكي 
تصيح تصيح أن ترجع 
فهلا عدت يا أحمد 
بقايا من حديث النفس فوق السيف لم تكمل 
وأشعار غزلت بها ثياب الناس لم تكمل 
مشاوير مشينا بعضها عمرا 
تركت الأرض والمشوار لم يكمل 
وأحلام بنينا دارنا فيها، 
هدمت الحلم والأسوار لم تكمل 
إليك إليك يا أحمد 
أقول بكل ما في الشعر من قوة 
ستبقى ما بقي حرفي 
ستبقى نار أشعاري 
تحز خرافة الخوف 
ستبقى في الدم الواري 
عظيم الموت والمولد 
*** 
أخط إليك يا أحمد 
وأخشى أن أذوق الموت 
أريد لقاك ينشلني بعيدا عن بحار الصمت 
نريدك يا بهي السمت عملاقا عظيم الرفش والمحراث 
قوي القرع والأجراس 
نريدك يا بهي السمت تحرث عالم الأحزان 
تحفر قبر آلامك 
نريدك شعلة الإنسان 
تغسل بؤس جيرانك 
أخط إليك لا أحمد 
تحية شوق انسانك 
بعيد الدار يا أحمد 
قريبا في عيون القلب يا أحمد

----------


## زمان

*(النوارس)* 

 هل أنت وطني ؟ 
لست في ريبةٍ ولا في ثقة ؟ 
ولكن النوارس المذبوحة في قلبي 
لا تقدر أن تنام ؟ 
تظل مرعوشة تنتفض وترهش 
فتصبغ ثيابي بأرجوانها 
لا تخجل النوارس من ذبحها 
لم تكن في ريبةٍ ولا في ثقة ؟ 
ولكنها كانت تسأل 
هل أنت وطني ؟ 
تلك النوارس المذبوحة في قلبي 
والتي لا تنام 
ماذا أقول لها لكي تهدأ في الذبح ؟

----------


## زمان

*(يا أيها الإنسان)* 

 يا أيها الإنسان 
نحن أمام صفحـة جديدة 
في دفتر الأحزان 
في عالم 
الصدق فيه يسكن الأشجار 
والأشياء والجدران 
لكنه لا يعرف الإنسان 
يا أيها المصلوب فوق الباب 
هل تعرف العذاب؟ 
وكيف يساقط كل الحب في التراب 
حين يموت حسرة في دمنا الحنان؟ 
يا أيها الإنسان 
نحن نموت في الصباح مرة 
وفي المساء مرة 
لأننا نبحث عن أمان 
لأننا نبحث عن أسطورة الوفاء 
فنكسر الجدار في طريقنا 
نعانق الوفاء في خيالنا 
لكنه يصفعنا بالحجر الصوان 
يخذلنا جميع أصدقائنا 
واضيعة الإنسان 
تسحقنا حقيقة مريرة، 
جميع أصدقائنا الأحباب 
يرمون في وجوهنا أقنعة التراب 
ويبدأ العذاب 
بدمعة كبيرة في الزمن المهان 
ونكتب المأساة فوق دفتر الأحزان 
هذا أنا يا أيها الإنسان 
معذب قلبي على أحبتي 
من سالف الأزمان 
أحبهم 
لكنهم بالحقد يضحكون 
والزيف يضحكون معلقون هكذا بين حدود العقل والجنون 
يمارسون الحب كالعادة في حياتهم 
كالتبغ، كالدخان 
تغرق في ضميرهم سفينة الحنان 
يا أيها الإنسان 
نحن نعيش عالما مزيف الإحساس 
الحب في ضميره المثلوم مستعار 
والصدق مستعار 
والألم العميق مستعار العالم الذي نعيش يا أحبتي يعيش الانتحار 
وفوق وجه الصفحة الجديدة 
من دفتر الأحزان 
نكتب هذا الزيف والتزوير 
وجرمنا الكبير 
نكتب ما نعيش في دوامة النفاق 
نبحث عن نهاية تمسح كل عارنا 
فيصرخ الفراق 
لأننا نخلق من لقائنا بداية لقصة الإنسان 
يا أيها الإنسان 
نحن نعيش عالما سخيف 
الصدق- واضيعتنا- ينام في الرصيف 
الصدق- واحسرتنا- لا يعرف الإنسان 
نحن نعيش عالما سكران 
خمرته دماؤنا، 
وتسقط العقول فيبحث المقتول عن قاتله 
ليمسك الإنسان 
يا دفتر الأحزان 
فلتفتح السطور والأوراق 
ولترتو من دمنا المراق 
فالحب والوفاء 
والصدق والحنان والصفاء 
وكل من كانوا لنا- يا قلب- أصدقاء 
توقفوا، وانفجر ا لبكاء 
تراجعوا، وانهارت الأشياء 
تساقطوا، وسافر ا لوفاء 
يا أيها الإنسان 
نحن أمام صفحة جديدة من دفتر الأحزان 
فلنكتب التاريخ من ضميرنا 
وليسقط الجبان 
وليصمد الإنسان 
في معركة يحارب الإنسان 
ليس أمام الدفتر الحزين 
سوى انتظار الجـولة التي بها 
ينتصر الإنسان 
ويسقط الجبان

----------


## زمان

*(حروفنا)* 


 لأن حروفنا نار 
لأن جميع من وقفوا ومن ساروا 
ومن قتلوا بعين الشمس 
أحسوا النبض طوفانا وأعصارا 
لأن حروفنا الخضراء والحمراء ملء مخاضها ثوره 
فتخرج في دم المسلول والمصدور 
تصبغ دربنا ثورة 
لأن حروفنا صخرة 
تدق الباب 
تطلب، يا ربيع الأرض يا شمسا و يازهرة 
وتقتل كلمة الكذاب بالصخرة 
لأن حروفنا يا صاح تأبى ذل من خسروا 
ومن داروا 
على بوابة الدنيا 
فما دخلوا وما ساروا 
رفاقي في طريق الشمس 
جيرانـي.. أحبائي 
لأن حروفنا نار 
ستحرق في أصابعنا 
وتأكل من كواهلنا 
إلى أن ينتهي العار 
لأن جميع من صرخوا ومن ثاروا 
ومن حملوا شعار الحب للإنسان 
أحسوا ضيعة الإنسان 
ما انخذلوا وما انهاروا 
سنبقى عاشقين الحرف 
سنبقى.. لا يكل العزف 
فإن ماتت قصائدهم 
وإن ماتوا 
.تظل حروفنا نارا

----------


## زمان

*(في حضرة السيف)*  

بين القتل والآخر 
يجلس على سرير أحلامه 
يدفع القهوة إلى سيفه 
- إشرب إشرب 
هذه قهوة تدفئ الأصابع 
وتجعل الشفرة العادلة أكثر عدلا 
وتخلص الجبان من شهوة التراجع 
إشرب بين القتل والقتل 
يبحث عن سريرٍ وعن قهوةٍ 
وسيفٍ لا يعرف الوهن

----------


## زمان

*(شهرزاد قولي لنا)* 


نهر الدموع على خدود الليل سال 
وشهرزاد 
تطوي عباءتها الممزقة السواد 
لتقول في عين النهار 
: قصص الحقيقة حين ينتحر الخيال 
ا( كانت بحار 
الحزينة بنلوب في عين 
تسقي الدمع البحار، 
من ألف عام 
والمغزل المسكين يسبح في الظلام 
في ليله المصلوب يسجد في خشوع 
من ألف عام 
والفارس العبسي في شوق إلى بر الأمان 
يرنو إلى القمر الذي خلف الزمان 
ويمد ساعده الذي ألف الصراع 
أبدا يمد، 
يمد ساعده الشراع 
ليطول خيط الغزل يا بعد المزار 
طال الغياب، 
وتظل بنلوب المضيعة الشباب 
تشدو بأغنية المغازل والعذاب 
لتزيد خيط العمر يا بعد المزار 
كانت ذئاب 
من خلف جدران الظلام 
: تعوي 
نريدك يا قمر 
نبغي الوصول إلي المرام 
والفارس العبسي يكتسح الصعاب 
في كل يوم ينتهي عمر ويحتضر المطر 
في كل ناحية ليغرقه التراب 
والريح كالسكين في قلب الصخر 
الفارس العبسي في المنفى تغيبه البحار 
في القاع في الأصداف في الدرر الكبار 
بنلوب في الشطان تنتظر الخبر 
وتريد أغنية البحر 
الكبيرة من على ظهر الجواد للهولو تشتاق 
من قلب فارسها المغامر 
ظافرا يطوي الوهاد 
كانت ليال 
بنلوب فيها تغزل الوهم الذي خدع الليال 
لتمد جسرا للوصال 
ليجيء فارسها الذي تخشى الرجال 
طال الغياب 
أواه قد طال الغياب 
فمتى يعود يعود 
قد كلت يداي 
ومغزلي واهي العيون 
والخيط مات 
وفارسي لما يعود 
يا فارسي سأرش من دمى الطريق 
والثوب من شعري سأغزله 
وألتهم الحريق 
يا فارسي لما تعود 
فمتى تعود؟ 
وتظل بنلوب الحزينة تطعم الليل النهار 
في قلبها حب وشوق وانفجار، 
وتظل تروي قصة العبسي لليل الجريح 
والملفع المنكوب ترويه الدموع 
ويظل فارسها على قمم البحار 
يقتات من رمل الصحارى والعظام من الضلوع 
وتظل فوق الدرب نار، بنلوب قد ذهب النهار 
والفارس العبسي لم يأت إلى قمر النهار 
سيظل يرتاد الصحارى والبحار 
( والانتظار ويظل 
قد جاء المساء، 
وشهرزاد تطوي عباءتها المسودة السواد 
يا شهرزاد 
قولي لنا، 
قولي لنا يا شهرزاد

----------


## زمان

*(زهرة الحزن)* 

 هذه الهاربة العينين والجرح الذي يضحك 
أمي 
هذه الخاصرة التعبى من الحزن وبرد 
الجهة الأخرى ومني 
هي أمي 
هذه الثلجية الفودين 
من حوّل هذا الليل قنديلاً يغني 
آه يا أمي 
لقد أعطيتني صوتاً له طعم الملايين 
التي تمشي إلى الشمس وتبني 
كنت في صدرك عصفوراً 
رمته النار ، سمته يداً تخضر 
ها عصفورك الناري في السجن يغني 
أنت يا هاربة العينين والجرح الذي يضحك 
غني 
ليس بين الضوء والأرض التي تمشي وتحتار وبيني 
غير هذا الأفق المحمر والوقت وأمي 
آه يا أمي التي خاطت لي الثوب بعينيها 
لماذا لا يمر الثوب بالسجن 
لماذا لا تخيطين لنا أثوابنا الأخرى 
تمدين المناديل التي تمسح حزني 
ولم الرعب الذي حولني شعراً 
على جدران سجني 
لا يحيل الشجر الشوكي في أحداقك التعبى 
عصافير تغني . 
آه يا هاربة العينين يا العرس الذي يبكي 
أنا منك كلام طالع كالبرق من ليل الأساطير 
وأنت وردة العمر التي تطلع مني 
فلماذا يهرب الحزن إلى خديك يا زهرة حزني 
ولماذا ... ؟ 
( وطن يلبس قبل النوم تاريخاً 
وبعد النوم تاريخاً ويستيقظ بعد 
الموعد المضروب لا يعرف باباً للدخول 
وطني هذا أم الدهشة في خارطة 
البحر استوت رملاً ، لماذا ، 
وطن يلبس عنوان السلاطين وسروال الملوك 
وطني هذا أم الثورة صارت نهراً للدم 
هذا وطن لا يخجل الآن من الألوان 
والصورة بالأسود والأبيض 
هل يذكر ؟ هل تختلط الألوان 
في عين بلادي ، هل أقول ؟ 
وطني الآن بلا نافذة 
يدخل السواح من باب على السوق 
يبيعون بلادي 
وأنا منفلت أبتكر الأطفال والشعر 
بلادي تخلع الأستار في الليل 
كما قال صديقي 
وصديقي كان لا يخجل من عورات 
هذا الوطن الواقف في الحلق 
لماذا تخجلون ؟ 
وطن أتخمه الجوع فهل تأخذه الغفوة 
وطني هذا أم الغربة أم قائمة البحر 
أم الغاب أم القافلة الغاربة الآن 
أم الأم التي تنسج ثوباً للسجون ، 
والتي تدخل في وجه بلادي في المساء 
تخرج الآن مع الحلم ، 
وهذا وطني هذي بلادي هذه أمي 
لا أدري حدود الوطن الأم 
البلاد ) . 
لك يا هاربة العينين والجرح الذي 
يرقص في الحزن أغاني الجديدة 
أنت في ذاكرة التاريخ ورد عاصف يأتي 
وفي السجن قصيدة .

----------


## زمان

*(لأن العيون)* 
 
 لأن الغرام 
دليل على الصدق في كوننا 
يصير حراما على قلبنا 
يصير حرام 
وأبقى وحيدا أمام الجدار 
وتبقى معي 
وتبكي لأن الغرام 
يموت بطيئا قبيل النهار 
فأمسح دمعة حزن كبيرة 
وأبقى وحيدا.. وحيد 
أغازل نفسي على الماء مرة 
وأضحك مره 
وأبكي كثيرا 
لأن الصغار، بدون عشاء 
ينامون دوما بدون عشاء 
لأن الشتاء يعود سريعا ونحن عرايا 
بدون طعام 
بدون لحاف بدون غرام 
وأبكي لأن الفؤاد الصغير 
يظل حبيسا وراء الجدار 
لأن الجدار يظل ثقيلا على كاهلي 
فلا تسألي لأن السؤال يلح، يلح بدون انفجار 
وأبقى وحيدا 
وتبقى معي 
أحملق في مقلتيها 
تحملق في مقلتي 
ويبقى السؤال 
فتصرخ بـي: يا أبي 
ويا نصف عمري 
وأختي وأمي 
ويا.. يا حبيبي 
أليس لديك الجواب 
أليس لديك بداية عمري؟ 
فتبكي العيون 
ويزرع فوق لساني السكون 
ويبقى لدي التراب 
ويبقى الضباب 
تظل العيون تقول الذي لا يقال 
تظل المحبة في خافقينا كنهر كبير 
يريد المصب ولا يلتقيه 
فيبكي علينا لأن الغرام 
يصير حراما إذا كان صدقا يصير حرام 
ولو كان فوق الجبين القناع 
لكان اللقاء سلاما وأمنا 
وكان الحرام حلالا 
بزيف القناع 
و أبقى وحيدا 
وتبقى البطاقات عبر البريد 
طريقا وحيدا 
كشيء خطير 
كصوت السؤال 
وصوت الجواب الذي في العيون 
لأن العيون 
تظل تقول الذي لا يقال 
فكيف ترى نلتقي 
أحتى اللقاء الصغير 
أحتى اللقاء البريء ي 
كون جريمة 
أحتى النوايا السليمة 
تظل تهان 
أحتى وريقة حب صغيرة 
تكون خطيرة 
..أحتى 
.ويسقط كل الكلام بدون كلام 
ترى كيف نبقى وحيدين لحظة 
وكيف نكون بعيدين عن جارحات العيون 
وكيف يكون الغرام غراما 
إذا كان جرما بغير جريمة 
إذا كان جرحا عميقا بقلبي 
إذا كان حبي 
عميقا كجرحي يضم البشر 
لماذا البشر 
!يدوسون قلبي بكل ضغينة؟ 
أحقا تريدين مني الجواب؟ 
أحقا تريدين نزف جراحي بهذا السؤال ؟ 
فأشعر نصلا يحز الوريد 
وأبقى وحيدا 
وأنت بقربـي جواب الجواب 
لأن العيون .. تظل تقول الذي لا يقال 
وحين تكون الجريمة حلا 
نكون التقينا 
فتغضب كل العيون علينا 
وترتـج أحجار ذاك الجدار 
وتبقى بلحظة خوف طويلة 
ويبدو الذهول علينا 
أظل أحملق في مقلتيها 
تظل تحملق في مقلتي 
كأنا قتلنا ونحن وقوفا 
كأنا نسينا الجدار 
فألقي حروفي على كتفيها 
وأكتب شعرا غريبا 
وأقرأ شعرا غريبا 
فيبدو كأن النحيب 
يسير إلى وجنتيها 
:فتصرخ بي كانفجار النهار 
(أحقا أكون حبيبة؟ 
أحقا تكون حبيب؟ 
لماذا أظل غريبة، 
وقل لي لماذا 
لماذا تظل غريبا؟ 
ويبقى السؤال يسوخ، 
يسوخ كأحلام نار 
وتبقى العيون 
تقول الذي لا يقال 
وحين يكون لزاما علينا السكوت 
لأن (القضا والقدر) 
يريد الجراح لكل قلوب البشر 
تظل الأماني تموت 
كموت القمر 
ونحن عرايا بدون لحاف 
لأن القدر 
ونحن عطاشى بدون غرام 
لأن القدر 
أحقا لأن القدر؟ 
فتقفز قطعة شمس تلوب بجرح البشر 
لان السؤال الذي في القلوب كنزف الجراح 
.يظل يميت القضا والقدر 
وتبقى عيون الصباح 
لترفض قولي الجواب الصموت 
لأن السكوت - وجرح كبير بقلب الحبيب 
محال يدوم 
محال يظل الغرام جريمة 
ومقتل طفل بريء محال 
لأن الرجال 
سترفض تلك الوصايا القديمة 
ويا أيها الشيء الذي لا يقال أقول تعال 
فلابد هذا الجدار اللئيم 
.سيسقط يوما ببأس الرجال 
أقول تعال 
لان اللقاء يكون قريبا على الأوفياء 
ويبقى النفاق ترابا يداس مع الأولياء 
.وتبقى السماء.. سماء جديده 
..أقول تعال 
لأن القصيدة 
محال تظل بدون ختام 
ولما يجـيء إلينا الغرام 
يكون أمانا 
يكون لحافا 
يكون طعاما 
فيا أيها الشيء الذي لا يقال 
أقول تعال 
ولما يصير اللقاء لقاء 
بعيدا عن الأعين الجارجات 
تكون الحياة بدون جدار 
لأن الجدار انهدم 
لأن ا لألم 
سيحـرق كل نفاق الحياة 
.بدون ندم 
ومن دون خوف 
.تكون الحياة حياة 
فأبقى أحملق في مقلتيها 
وتبقى تحملق في مقلتي 
كأنا ولدنا ونحن وقوفا 
كأنا خلقنا لكي لا نموت 
ويمضي السؤال 
.نظل نقول ائذي لا يقال

----------


## زمان

*(الحب الصعب ملصقات على الجدار)*  
1 
أهلا من القلب 
والحيرة التي لديك في دمي 
تسري إلى قلبي 
كيف أناديك أنا؟ 
ماذا أقول للتـي تسكنني؟ 
!أختـي 
أقول هكذا 
أقول يا صديقتي 
أهمس يا غاليتي 
..أصرخ يا 
.وأرتمي في واحة البكاء 
يا أنت يا واحدة النساء 
أعرف أن في دمى حكاية إليك 
أود لو أقولها 
لكنها.. إليك 
تجيء في الحروف والعيون واللقاء 
يا أنت.. يا بكاء 
.يملؤني بقوة أحتاجها يملؤني وفاء 
2 
ما أصعب الحب الذي يأتي من الدماء 
ما أصعب اللقاء 
الحب صعب هكذا.. لأننا أيتام 
لأننا.. ما أصعب الغرام 
3 
لو بيدي أغير التاريخ 
لو بيدي أعيده، لكان 
أغنية رائعة لا تعرف الحرمان 
..لو بيدي يا أنت يا 
لما أكلت آخر الكلام 
لو بيدي الكلام 
لكنه المقدر المكتوب 
.تقرؤه الآن بكل حسرة يا قلبنا المصلوب 
4 
أقول يا 
.. أشتاق لو أكون في عينيك 
أشتاق لو أغنيتي عصفورة تنام في كفيك 
..أشتاق لو إليك 
.يأخذنـي مسافر إليك 
5 
نغمس رأس الريشة المسنونة الخضراء 
في بركة الدماء 
ونطفئ الظلام في دفترنا 
و "نكتب الكتاب" 
وتنتهي أسطورة السماء 
وحينما يجئ بعد غيبة خطاب 
6 
مضمخا بالدم والغربة والغياب 
أكون عند الباب 
فوق صليب الصبر والغضب 
وأفتح القلب الذي في داخل الكلام 
و دونما تحية، و دونما سلام ن 
:بدأ في العتاب 
(يا أنت.. يا كاتبة الكتاب) 
لا تفتحـي بوابة الدموع 
لا تندبـي على غناء الوتر المقطوع 
لا تنشري أشرعة الغياب 
فيهجم البكاء 
وتمسح الدموع آخر الكلام 
أعرف أن قمة البكاء 
لقاؤنا، لكنه سواء 
البعد واللقاء يا واحدة النساء 
في عصرنا سواء 
لأننا نحتاج أن نكتب ما نريد 
لأننا نعشق بالبريد 
7 
لكم أود لو ينام دفتري الحزين 
بين يديك ساعة خضراء 
لكي أراك لحظة بالحب تقرأين 
.أحرفي الحزينة الخضراء 
8 
و ها أنا مازلت في القاموس 
أبحث عن هدية إليك 
عن بيت شعر رائع جديد 
أريد أن أكتبه إليك 
يا قلبي البعيد 
فيسقط القاموس 
.في أقدامنا ويبدأ الحوار 
9 
يا أنت يا حزينة العينين 
يا غريبة العينين 
حزني الذي ترين 
أنت التي كتبته في دفتري الحزين 
أنت التي أهديته إلي 
أنت التي.. إلي 
.أهديت كل الحب والأحزان 
10 
من قبل أن يجيء طائر اللقاء 
كنت تعيشين هنا 
وتسكنين دائما في الذاكرة 
وتولدين دائما في الذاكرة 
من قبل أن تأتي لنا عواصف المساء 
كان لنا لقاء 
في الأرض والأشعار والسماء 
في الصوت والتاريخ والحمامة المسافرة 
كان لنا لقاء 
من قبل أن يقوم في طريقنا جدار 
كانت لنا حكاية، كان لنا حوار 
لكنه، لكنه الجدار 
..أصرخ يا 
.لا بد من تعبير 
11 
توقفوا على حدود قرية محروقة الأشجار 
توقفوا يا عاشقي النهار 
هذا زمان العشق في القبور 
هذا زمان الخطأ المغفور 
هذا زمان النور 
توقفوا على حدود قرية تجهل معنى النور 
وحاربوا الحريق بالحريق، والظلام بالنهار 
يا عاشقي النهار 
هذا زمان العالم المنهار 
12 
أصرخ يا.. نهار 
فتسقط الحيرة عن جباهنا 
وتنطق العقول 
هذا هو القاتل في جراحنا 
فلينهض المقتول

----------


## زمان

*(خروج رأس الحسين من المدن الخائنة)*
 
 
 (لو تُرِكَ القَطا لنام) 
صاحب الرأس 
نسير بلا حيرة- كانت الحيرة مثل القناديل 
في جلدنا 
نسير على أرض كل الشوارع، 
أقدامنا رعد كل الزوابع يتبعنا الحزن والياسمين 
ونستصرخ الموت ، والموت يصرخ فينا : تجيئون ؟ 
برقا نجيء من المدن الخائنة 
( مدينتنا لم تخن - نحن خنا ) 
وحين تداخلت الصور المرعبة 
صرخنا ، وجئنا نسن حراب الفجيعة 
نشرب خمر التغرب 
نصنع من حجر الموت كأسا ، وأنخابنا 
من بروق المحبة والحقد والاعتراف . 
على أرض كل الشوارع في مدن الثورة النائمة 
زحفنا ، ولما فتحنا كتاب السماء 
ولما عرفنا الدماء 
توقف نبض الحديد ، وجاءت لنا الساعة القائمة . 
نسير بلا حيرة . كانت الحيرة مثل الوسام 
على بطن كل الضفادع في المدن الخائنة . 
نسير . ندحرج تاريخنا ونركله باحترام 
ولم نأخذ الأرض بالسيف . كنا قطاة 
وكانت محابرنا من دماء وكان الذي فوقنا 
يبول علينا ، ونحن نقول : اسقنا 
ونشرب ، نسكر حتى تمر الليالي علينا 
وحتى نصدق أن السكوت كلام . 
نسير ونعرف كيف نشق التراب ، ونبذر داخله الكائنات 
وكيف نحز الرؤوس ونزرعها عبر كل العصور 
فنحن الحسين المسافر من كربلاء 
ورأس الحسين الممزق بين دمشق وبين الخليج 
ونحمله ، نستريح على سورة المومياء . 
نسير ورايتنا الغالبة 
ونخرج من كل كوخ على أرض هذا الخليج 
لندخل كل القصور ، ونبني على رسمها قبلة غاضبه 
ليزهر ورد الرماد ، الرماد الذي تحته النار أو طفلة 
في ربيع الخطورة 
أو جائع ، تحته نحن ، من ألف عام نصير ركاما . 
ويركبنا البحر من غير صارية أو شراع 
يصيد اللآلئ من قلبنا 
تصير جماجمنا كرة 
عليها خرائط كل المدائن حين تجوع 
ويحترق الحب ، والموت ورد 
وحين نجوع تصير عظام الجدود مناجم 
تصير ملاعق من ذهب ورصاص 
تصير مرايا وآبار نفط 
( ما مر عام والخليج ليس فيه جوع) 1 
ويستقبل الجوع رأس الحسين ويفتح باب الحريق 
ليدخل رأس الحسين . . . 
تصير البلاد عروسا لها ألف طفل وألف عشيق . 
( ينتشر الحب في كل مكان ، ويسقط الحب 
قتيلا لحظة المجابهة نحاول معرفة الخيط 
الأسود من الخيط الأبيض يختلط كل شيء 
بكل شئ ) 
نقيم سرادق عرس على مأتم الميتين 
ونبصق كلمة حب وحقد بوجه المحقق ، 
نرقص داخل كل السجون . 
وتنهد جدران كل المسافات حين نمد مفاتيحنا 
ترانا انقلبنا على ظهرنا 
مثل هذي البلاد التي تحسن الكر و الفر 
هذي الفتاة التي سرقوها بسيف 
فسالت دماها براميل زيت ومن وسلوى ؟ 
ونبحر من كل أرض إلى كل بحر . 
مدائن حزن صحارى سجون . 
نسير معا ، تلد العاقرات الأغاني ، 
نسير ونحن جميع اللغات الغريبة 
ونحن الحبيب الذي عرف الدرب نحو الحبيبة 
نسير ، انتظرنا طويلا ، تأخر موعدنا فقتلنا 
وقمنا من القبر ثانية وقتلنا ، 
وقمنا . . . ولكننا ما هزمنا 
وسرنا مع الرأس ، سرنا إلى كل أرض وكل حياة 
نسير بلا حيرة 
لم تعد شعرة بيننا الآن لا وردة من دخان 
فنفتح وجه الزمان 
ونحمل رأس الحسين المحاصر في كل أرض غريبة 
نسير إلى مدن النار ، نحرق أسوارها ، نحترق 
ونكتب فوق معاصم أطفال تلك المدن 
محطات عشق وسيرا بلا حيرة في الطرق . 
نسير معا اتبعونا 
نلاقيكم عند رأس الخليج 
نسير ونحن جميع اللغات الغريبة 
ونحن الحبيب الذي عرف الدرب نحو الحبيبة .

----------


## زمان

*(ظلال)*  


تشع فأصطادها 
وأرى إلى الصور تهطل من السقف 
رأسي مكشوفة كعورة الجبل 
والكواكب تحتشد في أصابعي 
يغمر الماء المراكب 
فتصير الرحلة مغامرة إلى حيث 
لا يتصدق الحلم ولا تكذب 
تشع وبعدها ينتهي كل شيء 
حيث يبدأ

----------


## زمان

*(هندسة الجسد)* 


 جسدي يوازي الغيم ويُغنِيه بالمرايا 
وليس للمطر طريق سواي 
ملطخ بالنداآت التي من الطين 
بالهذيان الصاعد الحامل جذوراً 
وعطشاً 
أنحني وأعطي جسدي 
للصبايا العاريات اللواتي في الحلم 
توازي أعضاؤهن أعضائي 
تصير المرايا سريرا للجسد الذي يوازي 
ويزهو

----------


## زمان

*(عشاء لضيوف لا مواعيد لهم)* 


 رأيت الدم يقيم موائده للمطر الشارد من حضن الغيم 
رأيت الريش الساهم يسألني عن لون الفضة 
تهت سبقت خطاي 
رأيت المطر الشارد من ليل الزنزانات 
رأيت الزوجات المنتظرات الهطل 
رأيت الهمل القاتل يأكل كتف الصبر 
سمعت خطاي تئن وتشحذ شوق الكشف 
وتدخل غيم الهتف 
تشق سديم الفضة 
كان الريش معي والدرب معي 
ويداي بتيه يحملني فدخلت 
رأيت حدائق باكية ونساء وماء وخيط سماء 
يخيط فتوق الكون بلهف النسوة والأسماء 
هذي زوجات تأرق 
هذي امرأة تخلق 
هذي أخت هام الصبر بها 
كانت زوجات الغائب يغزلن قميصا يلمع كالأفق الذهبي 
يطرزن الأكمام مع الأيام 
لا يأتي النوم إليهن وتأتي الأحلام 
اقترب اقترب 
الخيط قوي 
والأم تراقب ضوء القنديل يفضض مفرقها 
وتقول : سيأتي 
رغم سواد الليل 
أضيء الليل له بالفضة 
يأتي 
اقترب 
الخيط قوي 
الأخت تبشر جارتها وتقول 
أخي في الحلم يطمئنني ويقول 
امضوا في طبخ عشاء الناس 
أنا آتٍ 
الفضة يوم الماء معي 
امضوا 
فمضيت وكان الريش الذاهل يسألني فعرفت 
مددت يدي للخيط وكان قويا 
نبض الأم يلجلج في قلبي فعرفت 
كان الخيط قويا كان 
كنت أنا المرساة لقاربها 
فشددت الخيط شددت شددت 
فقال كفى نهضت في النسوة نشوتهن وقفن 
وكنت من الأسماء قريب 
الريش يشد فقلت لخطوي خذني جئت 
قال يغيب الغائب في الغيب 
وتبقى النسوة في وطن الصبر 
وحين يعود 
يؤسس للأطفال المحمولين حدائق تضحك 
هات يديك إلي أنظر فرأيت 
رأيت الغيب يشرع أبوابا تهدي الغياب لنسوتهن 
تعال أريك الغيب. *

----------


## زمان

*(مرآة الجسد)* 



دخلت ، 
الفضة سيدة الوقت 
ريش الكشف الشامخ يغريني فدخلت 
هذي القاعة قاعدة القمم الممسوخة 
في قاع الآبار المسمومة 
هذي القاعة قبر أم قبرة أم ... 
تاهت لغتي فتلفت 
تقدم وانظر هذا ... 
أخذتني الخطوة نحو التابوت 
ذهبت ذهلت 
ولولا ريش كان صرخت لهول 
تعال 
هذا الدم الذاهل في جسدي يرعش كالخرقة 
كان التابوت بدون غطاء 
تعرفه كيف سأعرف 
هذا جسد لا رأس له 
كيف سأعرف وأنا النطفة والطفل 
أنا الكهل بلا موت أو ميلاد 
من أين الجسد الحي الميت يعرفك الآن 
اقترب 
خبأت الذعر دنوت 
هذا شخص يخرج من أشخاص تحت ظلال يديك 
ولن تذكره 
ما مات ولم يقتل بعد ولن يأخذه الموت 
الجسد الحي الميت جاء بلا رأس 
يعرفك الآن فجس النبض 
شعرت بلغط في أعماقي 
هذا جثمان كيف 
تعال وجس النبض 
مددت وكان الدم يدور كعادته في أروقة الجسد الحي الميت 
اعتدل الحي الميت بالكتف العالي 
مد يديه وقال بصوت يشبه خرخرة القبر المنحل : 
أكون صديقا ميتا للآتين 
أقول الكذب بصدق 
فأنا قبرة القبر 
و ألعق جرح الأرض الناغل 
أنقل هذا التابوت 
وأسأل عن رأس غاب 
هذا وطني 
أحمله وأسير وأبحث عن رأس أحمله 
والرأس هناك هناك هناك 
فخذني 
هات الرأس أقوم وأقلب قاعات الكون. 
تقلص حتى كاد يصير قديدا 
أنظر فهلعت 
اقترب التابوت إلى ساقي 
صرخت 
الفضة تحرسني والريش الناعم يلمسني 
فأصير قويا 
والتابوت يلح تعال تعال 
فهذا التابوت سيحمل حيا ميتا ويدور به 
ويموت به 
فالجسد الحي الميت وحش البشر الجائل في ليل الناس 
لـح التابوت على ساقي 
رفست الخشب المر رفست 
رفست فقالت دعه 
فالجسد الميت هذا سوف يموت 
أخذت بيدي تعال 
هو التابوت سيتبعني 
أعرف 
من لحم الماضي هذا الخشب المر وسحر المستقبل فيه 
هات خطوت مشى 
أسرعت فأسرع 
ثرت 
صرخت اتركني اتركني اتركني اتركني 
اتركني اتركني 
اتركني اتركني 
اتركني اخجل 
واتركني 
لكن الموتى موتى 
والموتى لا يشعرون بالخجل. *

----------

